# Help identifying if this is scorch marks



## radicalrev

Hello everyone,

One of my client send me few pictures of our blank tees that somewhat looks like it has a scorch mark/stain. I am figuring out if this is the cause of our fabric reacting to the heat or if this is human error during the drying/curing process.

I have never seen a scorch mark in person, so I would like to get a few opinions if it is scorch marks. 

Client (DTG printer) said it appears after going through the Adelco conveyor dryer. Tried 3 shirts, and all seems to have the same result. 

Here are a few pictures of the white t-shirt after going through the dryer:





Please Advice. 

Thank you


----------



## rklovestruck

The discoloration must be super light because I cannot tell in the photos (maybe my screen is really dirty). Sorry, I couldn't be of more help! What is the make up of the fabric?

We had a similar un-predictable discoloration when screen printing quarter zips once, and had to switch the order to screen printed iron ons which helped avoid putting the whole garment through heat.


----------



## radicalrev

rklovestruck said:


> The discoloration must be super light because I cannot tell in the photos (maybe my screen is really dirty). Sorry, I couldn't be of more help! What is the make up of the fabric?
> 
> We had a similar un-predictable discoloration when screen printing quarter zips once, and had to switch the order to screen printed iron ons which helped avoid putting the whole garment through heat.


Sorry for the low res photos. I have edited the photos with markings on where the discolorations are to make sure it is easier to spot. 

The fabric is 100% ringspun cotton.


----------



## radicalrev

Somehow the edited photos don't show up. 

Here they are:







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## freebird1963

I have gotten this when sublimating some white shirts before. Nothing there when I put under the press then after brown stains. 
I think there was something unseen on the shirt and the heat brings it out.
They never washed out either.


----------



## splathead

Scorching in a tunnel dryer would have been a uniform brown over the entire exposed surface of the garment.

I agree with Mark-there was something on the shirts that stained when heated up. You mentioned DTG, could it be pretreat?


----------



## radicalrev

freebird1963 said:


> I have gotten this when sublimating some white shirts before. Nothing there when I put under the press then after brown stains.
> I think there was something unseen on the shirt and the heat brings it out.
> They never washed out either.





splathead said:


> Scorching in a tunnel dryer would have been a uniform brown over the entire exposed surface of the garment.
> 
> I agree with Mark-there was something on the shirts that stained when heated up. You mentioned DTG, could it be pretreat?


Yes, they were printed by Kornit DTG system. Does it look like the pretreatment stain?

My clients tried 3 white shirt, and all 3 have the same results.

However, my other clients with Kornit system, does not have any issues. 

Which left me clueless.


----------



## matesdesign

We use transfers and sometimes get this small brown/more yellowish stain when the garment comes out the heat press - nothing there before but after it's clear to see and we're unable to use the garment. 

I usually try and wipe the platen to make sure there's nothing on it if this occurs but I now think that for whatever reason there's just something that's already in the garment when I get it from the supplier and there's nothing I can do. Happens every now and then.


----------



## inkspotslo

Looks like simple water stains to me. I would test wash one and see if the disappear.


----------



## steaal

That one on top sure looks like a liquid stain... See the tidal roll around the leading edge?? a scorch wouldn't have that effect... maybe try a different brand of shirts and see if the issue doesn't clear up... 
good luck


----------



## Ripcord

The second one looks like ringing left by cleaning fluid and a spot gun. This can happen on different colors/ types of fabric although I don't experience a whole lot of it on 100% cotton shirts unless I use a lot of it. To keep it to a minimum, dry the fluid with a hair dryer right after you gun it.

If you didn't use a spot gun (maybe not since it's DTG...) I still suspect it is from liquid of some kind.


----------



## TheFoundry

I would say that this is scorch for sure. It's more likely operator error than fabric quality however some cheaper fabrics are more susceptible than others. If it's on a large run your out of luck but if it's just a few spray affected areas with hydrogen peroxide and run them down the belt again to dry.


----------



## gardenhillemb

That's not scorching. Did you supply the shirts or did you get them from your customer? It looks like the shirts had gotten wet or something was on them. Remember, organic stains will turn brown when going through your tunnel dryer or heat press. You can try to save them by spraying with Hydrogen peroxide and running through your dryer (this only works on white shirts).


----------



## radicalrev

TheFoundry said:


> I would say that this is scorch for sure. It's more likely operator error than fabric quality however some cheaper fabrics are more susceptible than others. If it's on a large run your out of luck but if it's just a few spray affected areas with hydrogen peroxide and run them down the belt again to dry.





gardenhillemb said:


> That's not scorching. Did you supply the shirts or did you get them from your customer? It looks like the shirts had gotten wet or something was on them. Remember, organic stains will turn brown when going through your tunnel dryer or heat press. You can try to save them by spraying with Hydrogen peroxide and running through your dryer (this only works on white shirts).


Hi, sorry for the late update.

It turns out it wasn't scorch mark exactly. It only happens after the T-Shirt was pretreated on the Kornit Avalanche. We tested the exact same settings on a t-shirt fresh out of the box and nothing was there. However, after pretreatment (no print), the stains appeared. 

Now we are figuring out if the settings on the Adelco curing system was too hot/long or if the water from the treatment is not clean or if its not PH balance.


----------



## steaal

Sounds like you need to start using distilled water maybe...


----------



## BronwynHH

Hi Radical Rev.
I have been having issues of marks appearing after washing. 
The pre-treatment reacts with chlorine even in minute quantities.
I have contacted the treatment manufacturer as even our tap water has 0.5% chlorine.

Did you come up with any other solutions. 

regards Bronwyn


----------



## radicalrev

BronwynHH said:


> Hi Radical Rev.
> I have been having issues of marks appearing after washing.
> The pre-treatment reacts with chlorine even in minute quantities.
> I have contacted the treatment manufacturer as even our tap water has 0.5% chlorine.
> 
> Did you come up with any other solutions.
> 
> regards Bronwyn


Hi Bronwyn,

Turns out you need to use filtered or distilled water to be safe. Fixed my issues once I use a filter, I think the tap water from where I am contains high level of calcium.


----------



## TGC

I am new to all of this. Should I be putting something between the platen and the design I am putting on the shirt?


----------



## TGC

I don't want to have scorch marks on the garment.


----------



## splathead

TGC said:


> I am new to all of this. Should I be putting something between the platen and the design I am putting on the shirt?


What type of transfers are you doing? It is a good habit to get into - but not to prevent scorching. To protect your upper platen. Shirts will rarely scorch using most known transfer printing methods. Some polyester-content garments will get a mark on it from the press sometimes, but this is not scorching. It's more of a shine.


----------

